# samba 3.6.x and max protocol = SMB2



## Sylhouette (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello all.

Using the newer Samba server 3.6.1 for a while, but when I turm on max protocol = SMB2, Samba core dumps on me when I try to upload a large file like a FreeBSD DVD ISO to the samba server. This only happens from a windows 7 and up BTW, XP does not have that problem. Would make sense because XP does not have SMB2.  

I first encountered this on a test machine, and therefore I thought it was something with the machine itself, but every server I use now, has this same issue.

Is any one using max protocol = SMB2 with succes in combination with windows 7 and up.

My main machines are domain members, but even a fresh install and creating a user with *smbpasswd* shows this issue. For the record, my smb.conf from such machine.
Maybe another setting is the problem.



```
[global]
        workgroup = MYDOMAIN
        realm = MYDOMAIN.LOCAL
        netbios name = FILER01
        server string = %L
        interfaces = lagg1
        security = ADS
        obey pam restrictions = Yes
        username map = /usr/local/etc/samba/usermap
        map untrusted to domain = Yes
        syslog only = Yes
        log file = /var/log/samba/%m
        min receivefile size = 16384
        unix extensions = No
        client signing = Yes
        socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=131072 SO_SNDBUF=131072
        # max protocol = SMB2
        load printers = No
        printcap name = /dev/null
        disable spoolss = Yes
        os level = 10
        local master = No
        domain master = No
        dns proxy = No
        template homedir = /usr/home/%U
        template shell = /usr/local/bin/bash
        winbind separator = |
        winbind cache time = 3600
        winbind enum users = Yes
        winbind enum groups = Yes
        winbind use default domain = Yes
        winbind refresh tickets = Yes
        winbind offline logon = Yes
        idmap config MYSECONDDOMAIN : range = 30000 - 49999
        idmap config MYSECONDDOMAIN : base_rid = 500
        idmap config MYSECONDDOMAIN : backend = rid
        idmap config MYDOMAIN : range = 10000 - 29999
        idmap config MYDOMAIN : base_rid = 500
        idmap config MYDOMAIN : backend = rid
        idmap config * : range = 10000-80000
        idmap config * : backend = tdb
        admin users = "@MYDOMAIN|domain admins"
        write list = "@MYDOMAIN|domain users"
        aio read size = 16384
        aio write size = 16384
        aio write behind = true
        map acl inherit = Yes
        strict locking = No

[userprofiles]
        comment = ZFS Profiles Share
        path = /sambashare/profiles
        valid users = %U, "@mydomain|domain admins"
        force user = %U
        read only = No
        create mask = 0600
        directory mask = 0700
        inherit permissions = Yes
        inherit acls = Yes
        inherit owner = Yes
        map archive = No
        map readonly = no
        csc policy = disable
        vfs objects = zfsacl
        zfsacl: acesort = dontcare
        nfs4:chown = yes
        nfs4:acedup = merge
        nfs4:mode = special

[data]
        comment = ZFS Data Share
        path = /sambashare/data
        read only = No
        inherit permissions = Yes
        inherit acls = Yes
        inherit owner = Yes
        map archive = No
        map readonly = no
        vfs objects = zfsacl, recycle
        recycle:exclude = ?~$*,~$*,*.tmp,index*.pl,index*.htm*,*.temp,*.TMP
        recycle:subdir_mode = 0700
        recycle:directory_mode = 0777
        recycle:touch = yes
        recycle:versions = yes
        recycle:keeptree = yes
        recycle:repository = .recycle
        zfsacl: acesort = dontcare
        nfs4:chown = yes
        nfs4:acedup = merge
        nfs4:mode = special
```


regards
Johan Hendriks


----------



## hawkcra7 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi, I turned on SMB2 today and copied a few large ISO images back and forth between Win7 and samba36 without any issues.  I know this doesn't really help you per say but at least now you know that it can work.  My Win7 is using standard stock security and protocol options (I mean I am using the stock registry).

I'll let you know if I have any further problems since it is a realtively fresh install.  I would suggest you disable some of your samba tweaks that are not necessary and give that a try with SMB2 and see if it works.


----------



## Sylhouette (Jan 25, 2012)

Would you mind placing your smb.conf?

And thanks for your time.

regards.
Johan


----------

